# Subs needed toledo, oh



## Snow Master (Jul 30, 2007)

Mainly residential and small commercial. ASAP. $60-$70/hr. 5-7 hrs. Paid monthly.

419-279-5296


----------



## skidoo08 (Dec 8, 2008)

Are you still needing help? I'm in Indy and we have nothing here...317-430-3279


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

PM sent about sub


----------



## kegz_lawn (Jan 2, 2009)

Yea, i live in Oregon, and my current boss is a bum, and hasn't been paying ,me.


----------

